# منتديات طلاب الجامعات الأردنية > English Forum >  grammer اللغة الانجليزية كاملا فى ملف power point

## nawayseh

اليكم ملف باور بوينت يحتوي علي شرح كامل

ومبسط لجميع قواعد اللغة الانجليزية


 





رابط التحميل

كود:
http://www.ziddu.com/download/230570...point.rar.html

----------


## شذى البنفسج



----------


## بياض الثلج

يسلموا ... مع اني عمري ما حبيته للقواعد لا انجليزوي ولا عربي  :Eh S(5):

----------


## مدير3000

اشكركم على برنامج اللغه الإنجليزيه

----------


## رشا صلاح

مشكورين والله

----------


## نسمة الصيف

جميل جدا .............. مشكور

----------


## eslam awad

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته 
الف شكر  :Db465236ff: 
 شـكــ وبارك الله فيك ـــرا لك ... لك مني أجمل تحية .

----------


## فاتنة

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته  :SnipeR (51):  .

----------


## dana salem

مشكوور

----------


## abd

مشكووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووور

----------


## princess Neno

thank you

its Good subject

And very helpful


Greetings to you

برنسيس نينو

----------


## white angel

شـكــ وبارك الله فيك ـــرا لك ... لك مني أجمل تحية .

----------


## ikhlasb

:030105 EmP1 Prv: a شكرا لكم على هذا الجهد العظيم، ارجو لكم التوفيق دائما

----------


## نور الشديفات

:15 9 14[1]:  موفق بإذن الله ... لك مني أجمل تحية .

----------


## tamerr500

thank youuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuu

----------


## ahmed weeka

:Red Sparkle Question:

----------

